# P2002 error after replacing intercooler hose and EGR cooler hose



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Benr321 said:


> Hello, sorry for the long post. I have 2015 gen 1 diesel with 160k miles that went into limp mode after receiving a message about a full particulate filter. It said "continue driving"...so I did. That was a bad idea...I soon received another message about my exhaust becoming too hot and that the engine would shut down. I pulled over and allowed the car to cool. I took the streets home. I then did a service regen and got my grams of soot down to 1gram. After driving it a bit, I received a dpf full message again. I did another service regen and noticed a crack in the inter-cooler hose. I replaced the inter-cooler hose but my car was still underpowered so I checked other hoses. I replaced a hose that goes from the EGR cooler to the EGR and that seemed to fix my under boost/ vane position/ performance issue. I also replaced a MAP sensor. Now I have one new code left- p2002. I did a couple of normal regens while driving and got the soot levels down to 0 grams but my check engine light comes back on and I get a P2002 code. Did I destroy DOC in the DPF assembly? Could it be something else? Some other sensor that may be throwing off the differential pressure readings? Will another service regen fix this issue? If I replace my dpf filter on my own, do I have to do anything special to reset it in the ECM? Thank you


Welcome aboard!

you may find some interesting info in the following link though:
Code P2002 for 2014 Cruze 2.0 TD | Chevrolet Cruze Forums (cruzetalk.com)


----------



## Benr321 (4 mo ago)

pacolino said:


> Welcome aboard!
> 
> you may find some interesting info in the following link though:
> Code P2002 for 2014 Cruze 2.0 TD | Chevrolet Cruze Forums (cruzetalk.com)





pacolino said:


> Welcome aboard!
> 
> you may find some interesting info in the following link though:
> Code P2002 for 2014 Cruze 2.0 TD | Chevrolet Cruze Forums (cruzetalk.com)


I can't find the DPF filter to replace anywhere. It's on "manufacturer backorder, no ETA"


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Benr321 said:


> I can't find the DPF filter to replace anywhere. It's on "manufacturer backorder, no ETA"


have you looked into the option to delete your car? It's probably worth/cheaper to delete it than buying a thousand dollars worth DPF, down the road you may have other "expensive" emission related failing parts (ex. SCR system) if you continue this way.
Having the car deleted engine runs stronger, cleaner (no EGR, DPF and DEF bul..it), more reliable and with higher mpg, that's what I would do, now depends what your state laws are in this regard.


----------



## Benr321 (4 mo ago)

pacolino said:


> have you looked into the option to delete your car? It's probably worth/cheaper to delete it than buying a thousand dollars worth DPF, down the road you may have other "expensive" emission related failing parts (ex. SCR system) if you continue this way.
> Having the car deleted engine runs stronger, cleaner (no EGR, DPF and DEF bul..it), more reliable and with higher mpg, that's what I would do, now depends what your state laws are in this regard.


It's risky in our county we have emissions every two years. (Maricopa) They are state-run


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

I'd test your dpf differential pressure sensor and run a def quality test for data purposes.


----------



## Benr321 (4 mo ago)

15cruzediesel said:


> I'd test your dpf differential pressure sensor and run a def quality test for data purposes.


Even though I'm not getting any other codes? Wouldn't I get another code if a sensor isn't functioning properly? I'm a bit new to diesels as I purchased this car used not too long ago and it was great until I got the crack in the inter-cooler hose


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Yes. I am guessing it is all right but p2002 can be a result of it not working correctly. Either electrically or the rubber hoses having an issue.

Be nice to see the sensor data also.

I am betting the dpf just needs a few more regens and I am curious what a def quality test would do.

How many miles on the car?

Do you know if there are any pending codes?


----------



## Benr321 (4 mo ago)

15cruzediesel said:


> Yes. I am guessing it is all right but p2002 can be a result of it not working correctly. Either electrically or the rubber hoses having an issue.
> 
> Be nice to see the sensor data also.
> 
> ...


The car has 160k miles and I'm not getting any other pending codes. I just keep getting the p2002 pending, confirmed, and permanent. I've done three normal regens while driving and I've done one forced regen. Soot levels come down to 0 grams. I fear the catalyst in the DPF is done because I received an exhaust overheat message when this first happened. Do you know what differential pressure should be while driving?


----------



## Benr321 (4 mo ago)

Benr321 said:


> The car has 160k miles and I'm not getting any other pending codes. I just keep getting the p2002 pending, confirmed, and permanent. I've done three normal regens while driving and I've done one forced regen. Soot levels come down to 0 grams. I fear the catalyst in the DPF is done because I received an exhaust overheat message when this first happened. Do you know what differential pressure should be while driving?


If I replace the DPF, once I find it, do I need to do anything after?


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

From what I can gather it sets the dtc when ECM detects that the pressure difference of the DPF is less than 0.9 kPa (0.13 PSI) but I'm not 100% sure.

Also with the engine idling, observe the scan tool DPF differential pressure parameter. The reading should be within 0-10 kPa (0-1.5 PSI).

Also need to make sure all three egt sensors are working correctly.

I also think your dpf is possibly toast also but my friends dodge had same code with hot exhaust warning. Lot less miles on it. He did several service regens and it went away. From what I understand service regens are hotter. His code came back in a relatively short period. So he decided to change his egr cooler, did a regen and the code never came back. We both think his cooler was clogged by the looks of it but we had nothing to compare to.

Not knowing the full service history it is possible your dpf is full of ash. However there is a dtc for that also so I'm hopefull it isn't toast.

Biscan has this ability for u to see.


----------



## Benr321 (4 mo ago)

15cruzediesel said:


> From what I can gather it sets the dtc when ECM detects that the pressure difference of the DPF is less than 0.9 kPa (0.13 PSI) but I'm not 100% sure.
> 
> Also with the engine idling, observe the scan tool DPF differential pressure parameter. The reading should be within 0-10 kPa (0-1.5 PSI).
> 
> ...


That's the app I'm using. Differential pressure is between 0-10 when I'm driving. Differential pressure from soot is 0. Soot levels are 2 grams after about 200 miles of driving. Temp after the EGR cooler is much lower than before . I thought maybe the NOx levels are throwing the code. I've driven a gasser for over 15k miles with a messed up catalytic converter. I wonder if this is the equivalent. I want to fix it once the part is available but I don't want to be put into limp mode.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

At this point there is still more isolating to do. I wouldn't randomly replace the dpf without being 99.9% sure it has a problem.

DPFPS is always zero? If so I believe that is why the code is set.

I recorded some data from my car.

The voltage reading appears to be linear under throttle with the DPFDP pressure readings.

Also these numbers bounce all over the place with throttle.

Soot grams 15 car has about 56k miles.

So based on the specs I posted above from a dodge, I'd say the cruze is the same and most likely all modern diesels with this emissions setup.

Idling









This is rpm 2k DPFDPS while driving never exceeded 0.6 or so.


----------



## Benr321 (4 mo ago)

Hmm...I'll need to connect and look at the things closer. This was earlier at about 1500 rpm.


----------



## Benr321 (4 mo ago)

Benr321 said:


> Hmm...I'll need to connect and look at the things closer. This was earlier at about 1500 rpm.


This number ticked up to 1.0 for a second a couple of times while driving.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

You'll need to view those pids in torque with more resolution and convert to psi.
At this point just trying to compare your car readings with a code and mine with no code.
Also this I believe this is a soft code and you might just try and clear it to see if it comes back.


----------



## Zdm_92 (5 mo ago)

Watching/participating with great interest. My situation is scary similar. 165k miles on my 2014. 
In my situation it went as follows… 
1) Turbo failed first. Replaced that. 
2) not long after turbo replacement Had low boost issue. Dpf full message soon followed. went into limp mode, but never overheated or anything like that. 
3) replaced intercooler hose. Once the hose was replaced, car ran fantastic. Still does. On drive home got a Def fluid quality message. 
4) Performed Def fluid Quality test and that cleared up. 
5) P2002 code first arrives, along code for turbo vane position, underboost and nox sensor. 
6) discovered & replaced broken map sensor. That resolved underboost code. 
7) Nox sensor replaced, code resolved. car running even better. Code p2002 comes
On after a while and every other time so does vane position code
8) replaced dpf pressure sensor. Turbo vane position issue resolved- learns the position much faster after reset and no code.
9) now we’re caught up to real time, P2002 code is the final thing plaguing me. Always shows back up before the last monitor clears, so I’m stuck in smog purgatory. Soot numbers stay low. I’m not sure what parameters have to be met -or not met- to set off the p2002 but I am hoping it is something other than the actual filter since those are not available anywhere.


----------



## Benr321 (4 mo ago)

In a different post, Snipesy mentions an underboost situation causing an over temperature of the DOC causing it to fail. This may have happened to the both of us? I passed emissions just two months before this all happened. I feel your frustration given your timing. 

When I have the chance. I will run and compare my numbers to 15cruzediesel's and also run another forced regen. Arizona has some sort of emissions waiver for failed tests after repairs have been attempted. There is a dollar cap on repairs. I am not sure if California has anything like this and/or if it even applies in this backorder situation. See: Waivers | myAZcar.com

I spoke to a dealership that had 1 DPF in stock in MA. They could not sell it to me because it was ordered for someone else and could not give me specifics on how long it took to get. That same dealership said that GM or whomever they contract with is making them but they had to qualify a new source so they are still being manufactured, just not quickly enough. 

The heat in AZ busts up tubes, hoses, batteries, tires all prematurely. It's frustrating that the inter-cooler hose cracked but the message received from the car was that the dpf filter was full "continue driving". That's bad advice


----------



## Benr321 (4 mo ago)

I had a vane position error earlier as well. This service bulletin turned me to replace the hose leading up from EGR cooler. 









This SB is interesting as


----------



## Zdm_92 (5 mo ago)

Benr321 said:


> In a different post, Snipesy mentions an underboost situation causing an over temperature of the DOC causing it to fail. This may have happened to the both of us? I passed emissions just two months before this all happened. I feel your frustration given your timing.
> 
> When I have the chance. I will run and compare my numbers to 15cruzediesel's and also run another forced regen. Arizona has some sort of emissions waiver for failed tests after repairs have been attempted. There is a dollar cap on repairs. I am not sure if California has anything like this and/or if it even applies in this backorder situation. See: Waivers | myAZcar.com
> 
> ...


_Update_ not trying to hijack the thread but since we are facing similar issues… I was advised to try the PMS and I went ahead and ordered it since i have nothing to lose. I’ll be sure to update you as to the results of that change. If it solves my problem it would hopefully do the same for you.


----------



## Benr321 (4 mo ago)

Zdm_92 said:


> _Update_ not trying to hijack the thread but since we are facing similar issues… I was advised to try the PMS and I went ahead and ordered it since i have nothing to lose. I’ll be sure to update you as to the results of that change. If it solves my problem it would hopefully do the same for you.


That's great information thank you!


----------



## Benr321 (4 mo ago)

Here's what I got for readings. Not sure if I did this correctly?

Idle








At 2k rpm


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Adding rpm is an excellent idea!.

If it was my car based on the DPFDPS seemingly to always read zero and generally all readings to be lower than mine:

So the voltage reading appear the same but should vary while driving.

All the other readings are way lower than mine.
At 2k rpm my cars DPFDPS was as low as .00 and as high as 0.68 psi depending on throttle position.
At speed did your DPFDPS pressure ever read?

Remember this code is set because of a low back pressure reading.

The ECM detects that the pressure difference of the DPF is less than 0.9 kPa (0.13 PSI).

I'd for sure start by testing the pressure sensor and the hoses that it uses pre and post dpf. On both the dpf hoses look for soot in the hose and sensor at the sensor.
Blow air through the dpf hoses to make sure it isn't clogged. The hose could be cracked also.

You can test the sensor with a vacuum pump and gretio/biscan.
An exhaust backpressure gauge measuring 0-15 PSI will give you sufficient accuracy.

This video gives you the idea.


----------



## Benr321 (4 mo ago)

Thank you for taking the time to read and reply! DPFDPS does read in short bursts depending on the throttle position. The lines do not appear to be damaged in any way. Given the mileage, I wouldn't be surprised if they are somewhat restricted inside so it may not be a bad idea to inspect, clean, and test. Posting the video here:









New video by Benny Rios







photos.app.goo.gl





Is it safe to use throttle body cleaner in those hoses?


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Benr321 said:


> Thank you for taking the time to read and reply! DPFDPS does read in short bursts depending on the throttle position. The lines do not appear to be damaged in any way. Given the mileage, I wouldn't be surprised if they are somewhat restricted inside so it may not be a bad idea to inspect, clean, and test. Posting the video here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might be a little leery of that going unburned into the dpf/scr. But I honestly don't know.
I'd just make sure low pressure air can blow through them.
Later to night I'm going to see if I can log the various data points we are looking at.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

So I logged a quick 10 minute drive. Seems most if the time DPFDPS is about 50% of calculated and raw.

The bottom one shows you the headings.


----------



## Benr321 (4 mo ago)

15cruzediesel said:


> So I logged a quick 10 minute drive. Seems most if the time DPFDPS is about 50% of calculated and raw.
> 
> The bottom one shows you the headings.
> 
> ...


----------



## Benr321 (4 mo ago)

I couldn't export mine in psi in a table. I'm using gretio.


----------



## Benr321 (4 mo ago)

Benr321 said:


> I couldn't export mine in psi in a table. I'm using gretio.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Best I can tell is your sensor is working but to me it seems lower than mine.

The sensor is $20 dollars at Rock auto.




__





RockAuto


RockAuto ships auto parts and body parts from over 300 manufacturers to customers' doors worldwide, all at warehouse prices. Easy to use parts catalog.



www.rockauto.com





IF it was my car I'd throw one on if your lines pass air and aren't cracked. My thinking is if it ultimately does need a new dpf then replacing this sensor either way makes sense.

Still can be lots of other things.


----------



## Benr321 (4 mo ago)

Benr321 said:


> View attachment 299525


----------



## Benr321 (4 mo ago)

I ordered it the other day and just received it today. I agree...dpfdps especially seems to get "stuck" on 0 until I really press on the throttle. It stays on 0 while cruising. Thank you for all the help. I'll keep you posted


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Ultimately if it is the dpf it must be cracked to allow almost no back pressure for the differential sensor to detect in order to throw p2002.

I guess it would be possible to use a bore scope if you can get it into the top and bottom of the dpf. That would tell u4 sure.


----------



## Benr321 (4 mo ago)

Might not be a bad idea to invest in one. I've heard of a cheese cloth/tail pipe soot test but don't know specifics on how to run it.


----------



## Benr321 (4 mo ago)

Found it


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Benr321 said:


> Found it
> View attachment 299560


Interesting. Only thing is I'd think the particulate matter sensor would be throwing a code with that much soot coming out the tailpipe.


----------



## Benr321 (4 mo ago)

I replaced the sensor. I didn't test the lines but they do not appear to be clogged or cracked. I may test later but do not have the equipment to do so at the moment. The readings are just as low ...lower than that 0.9kpa several times


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

I was afraid of that.
Did you ever try the reductant test?


----------



## Benr321 (4 mo ago)

Yes right before these readings


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

I guess it passed with no issues.

One good thing is this code apparently isn't a count down code.


----------



## Benr321 (4 mo ago)

Did the soot test at work. Looks like this. According to the TSB...this calls for a dpf replacement


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Benr321 said:


> Did the soot test at work. Looks like this. According to the TSB...this calls for a dpf replacement
> View attachment 299595


I bet it is cracked somewhere based on that.
This is a good thread to hopefully help others.


----------



## Benr321 (4 mo ago)

Yup worth going through the steps and posting for others to trouble shoot. Thank you for all the help and input. 

Now, begrudgingly...dpf is on order. The email that I received says "Your recent order... is on backorder with GM". I'm lucky to have time before my emissions are due but I still had to dish out the $ before delivery. In the meantime, I'm putting soot in the air just as I would if I deleted. I suppose I could pay about the same to have a delete kit imported but I would rather just have it back to stock ASAP. I can't garage the car until the backorder is resolved. Luckily I've added several hundreds of miles now without the threat of going into limp mode.


----------



## Zdm_92 (5 mo ago)

FYI to those following this thread, my car went through a very similar chain of events at about the same mileage. I just had my DPF replaced after it failed the soot test at the dealer with P2002 code on. I had a case with GM corporate and so somehow they magically got a DPF to my local dealer - and 2k later it’s on the car. 
3 days after replacement as all monitors were cleared to smog the car… check engine light came back on. P2002. I’m hoping I can figure out what is actually wrong and save all of you the trouble because I waited 5 months for the DPF that there were absolutely certain was the issue, and I still have the issue.


----------



## Benr321 (4 mo ago)

I wonder if the tubes/hoses coming out of the DPF are blocked anywhere?


----------



## Benr321 (4 mo ago)




----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Zdm_92 said:


> FYI to those following this thread, my car went through a very similar chain of events at about the same mileage. I just had my DPF replaced after it failed the soot test at the dealer with P2002 code on. I had a case with GM corporate and so somehow they magically got a DPF to my local dealer - and 2k later it’s on the car.
> 3 days after replacement as all monitors were cleared to smog the car… check engine light came back on. P2002. I’m hoping I can figure out what is actually wrong and save all of you the trouble because I waited 5 months for the DPF that there were absolutely certain was the issue, and I still have the issue.


Hopefully you took possession of the removed dpf.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Benr321 said:


> I wonder if the tubes/hoses coming out of the DPF are blocked anywhere?


Or cracked.


----------

